# Aldi's £1.79 coffee beats deluxe brands in taste test



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Aldi's Specially selected Ethiopian Coffee was put head to head with other coffee put forward by supermarkets and coffee shops.

It came first in blind taste test.

It was declared the cheapest and the tastiest of the 16 on test.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3240520/Aldi-s-1-79-coffee-beats-deluxe-brands-taste-test.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I really want rich and dark from my ehtiopian beans ....

Crap coffee ,judged " better " than other established crap coffee shocker ...written in crap newspaper

Commodity


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I saw that about Aldi but I thought it was talking about ready ground coffee.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Lavazza came last. 

Surely, that can't be right? 

Does this test sound rigged to anyone else, lol?!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Does this test sound rigged to anyone else, lol?!


Rigged...dammit I just went out and bought 10 bags!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Dave, you often make me laugh!














:good:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Dave, you often make me laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Fortunately with this new roaster I'm testing I got bags of coffee coming out of my ears....otherwise i might well have succumbed to temptation.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Said it before I'm more than happy to taste test any of your home roasted beans!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Fortunately with this new roaster I'm testing I got bags of coffee coming out of my ears....otherwise i might well have succumbed to temptation.


Dave, if you roast darker than your own preference, I will cover the costs if you send them up


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I guess they got the new Which report on ground coffee where Aldi did make first place judged by the (so called) experts.

These experts did apparently only what they were asked to do and that is judge the ready ground stuff.

To say they were experts I did expect more from them, no mention of roast dates having any importance whatsoever. No reference to the fact that the grinds are going stale before they even reach the supermarket shelf and certainly no mention of the reason coffee shops have their own grinder. Oh I wonder why that is duuuhhhh.

In truth I thought the article was utter bo$$ocks as I expected better from so called experts.

Ian


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Having the flu beats having leprosy

doesnt make either of them good


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

...........it is the Daily Mail....on which grounds I refuse to even click on the link.


----------



## peld (Jul 30, 2014)

that Aldi stuff isnt that bad for a basic cafetiere.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

So just out of interest, when I ran low on beans I picked up a bag of these from Aldi










I think extraction must have been on the tricky side, rather than roasted almond and toffee, was getting more crucified toast with hints of car tyre. I have to confess, I didn't persevere.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mmmmm tyre always a winner


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Cross ply or radial?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Someone at work grabbed a bag of these. Haven't heard what they're like.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mentioned in another thread that I bought some Waitrose monsooned malabar yesterday... Opened it and it was so dark it scared me, so much oil the beans were sticking to the bag... I've not yet been brave enough to put some in my porlex for fear of contamination. Not really but I can't imagine they'll taste good... With loads of milk maybe. Someone convince me to use them please or else I'll have wasted £3.50!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

relative bought me a waitrose MM bag as they saw my Rave one. no, you wasted your £3.50. taste burnt rancid. recycled binned for me. Positive side, no static on them as they have been cremated way past that point


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Tewdric said:


> Cross ply or radial?


It may just be nostalgia, but I think there was a hint of white wall...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

A few years ago I could swear the Waitrose stuff tasted great. A few months later educating my tastebuds with the proper freshly roasted stuff and I decided to try it again: big mistake, it all ended up in the bin.


----------



## Dickie26 (Nov 12, 2017)

Always used Waitrose espresso beans (£4.50 per tin) however recently tried Aldi's columbian beans, at £1.70-80 they are very good for the money.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

brr my tongue just shuddered


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> It was declared the cheapest and the tastiest of the 16 on test.


Ignoring the Lazarus quality of this thread.... I find it amazing that the experts could (blind tasting) know it was cheapest... even if they did think it was the tastiest....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stanic said:


> brr my tongue just shuddered


yes your coffee spider sense was tingling.....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Drewster said:


> Ignoring the Lazarus quality of this thread.... I find it amazing that the experts could (blind tasting) know it was cheapest... even if they did think it was the tastiest....


The tasting panel had no prior knowledge of the price.

The cost was only revealed after the votes were in and the winner established.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Ignoring the Lazarus quality of this thread...


Uncanny, exactly 2 years to the day! Is that a first?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oooh well reminded. I need to nip into Aldi and buy a sack of their preground for our holiday cottage... My "welcome pack budget" is pretty slim, and actually the Aldi offering is no worse than Taylor's, and significantly better than "Sainsbury's own" which hits the £2/bag budget to get the whole pack in at under £8 (sparkling shloer type drink, Yorkshire tea, local biscuits, coffee, UHT milk)


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> ...........it is the Daily Mail....on which grounds I refuse to even click on the link.


Daily mail promotes a foreign chain? Or do they treat it as kindred spirit?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Beanedict said:


> Daily mail promotes a foreign chain? Or do they treat it as kindred spirit?


Could be worse. Could be the Daily Express. That rag really is a mendacious affront to journalism.


----------

